# Silver Spring, MD Group Looking for Players



## The_Universe

Due to the recent permanent departure of some players from our current D20 Modern/Sidewinder: Recoiled campaign, The Universe's game has openings! 

We're a mature group of early to mid twenty somethings (a mix of students and professionals) hoping to meet some new people with whom to share some good ol' gaming fun! You'd be gaming with such ENworld luminaries as Queen Dopplepopolis (my wife), AIM-54 (a grad school buddy), Cuteasaurus (a college friend back in the midwest), and Nuclear Wookiee (high school/college buddy), as well as another couple of people making short-stint and/or cameo appearances. Most of us are married, nearly married, or otherwise involved - singles or couples are welcome! 

We do nearly all of our playing in person (pencil and paper to the death!), but we do have a strong presence here - including a private messageboard for in and out of character discussions. We're reasonably laid back, but have the capacity for serious roleplay - we favor high adventure regardless of setting and/or campaign, and always try to pepper things with a little bit of humor. 

Our current campaign is a low FX game set in 1879 of what at least *appears* to be the real world. Expect world-spanning conspiracy, indescribable horror, and the general inclination to fill both with lead (we're more army of darkness than call of cthulhu). 

In general terms, we favor the D20 system (and OGL variants like Mutants and Masterminds) above all others, though one of the players (AIM-54) has expressed the desire to run a few one shots using Shadowrun. We'll probably oblige him. 

If you have other questions about the group you'd be joining, feel free to post them here or (if you prefer something less public) post a question on our private messageboard linked above. If all else fails, feel free to e-mail me at kennon dot bauman at gmail dot com. 

All that being said, there is one thing you should know: 

We're friends. Some of us have been friends for a very long time, and some of us have joined this circle of friendship more recently. We're *not* just looking people to game with occaisonally who we'll never see in another social situation; we'd like to be friends with *you,* too. Most of what we do together is game related (after all, we do all have private lives) but if catching a movie, celebrating a birthday, or otherwise hanging out is beyond the scope of what you're looking for, you might want to turn your attention to another thread.  

We've had three players leave the game, but I can only comfortably accept two replacements - we've had problems with group inflation in the past. 

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I look forward to hearing from you.




Me too!    I swear we're fun to game with!


----------



## Hammerforge

Wow, your group sounds a lot like what I'd be into joining, and not just because you play d20 Modern; alas, though, I live way out in Manassas, and the drive would probably be too far.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

We've got two players that will be coming from Baltimore and one from Falls Church.  We deal with "commuter" players really frequently and always make considerations for them.

We generally play on weekends so traffic is usually pretty good and we're always happy to pick up our players from the Metro (we've had one player commute from Catonsville to Alexandria via public transportation).


----------



## The_Universe

Hammerforge said:
			
		

> Wow, your group sounds a lot like what I'd be into joining, and not just because you play d20 Modern; alas, though, I live way out in Manassas, and the drive would probably be too far.



 Depending on where you live in Manassas, I'm going to guess that it'd be a half hour/45 minute commute in decent traffic to Silver Spring, but if you shoot me an email at the address I mentioned above, I'll give you our general address so you can see what the map websites estimate for travel time. We're a fairly disparate group of people at the moment - we're currently gaming in Alexandria, but Queen_Dopplepopolis and I are moving this upcoming week, so by the time you'd be able to join in the fun, we'd be up in Silver Spring. 

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Hammerforge

You mentioned you play on weekends. How often do you actually play (weekly, biweekly, etc.)?  Also, what day and time usually?

I'm sending an email to the email address you specified...


----------



## The_Universe

Hammerforge said:
			
		

> You mentioned you play on weekends. How often do you actually play (weekly, biweekly, etc.)?  Also, what day and time usually?
> 
> I'm sending an email to the email address you specified...



 Usually saturday afternoon and evening (but sometimes friday night or sunday afternoon if schedules conflict), usually 2-3x per month (but sometimes more when people are *really* not busy).

But, ideally, we try for Saturday afternoons around 1 or 2 pm. We usually get lunch on our own, eat supper together (we usually go out, but have been known to order in or even cook a big meal) and then keep playing on into the evening. On weekends where we can't get the whole group together, we usually try to do something fun with those who are around - maybe a movie, maybe a board game, etc. We're social creatures who are generally entertained just "hanging out."


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

I'd be interested.  My gaming group is about to go on indefinite hiatus while one couple has a baby.  I'd like a break from DMing -- aside from the gamedays, I haven't gotten to play in far too long.  I do have occasional work obligations on the weekends (I'm in IT, so it goes with the territory) but I nearly always know well in advance and can either try to schedule for Sunday or at least give you a heads-up.  Late 30s, reasonably normal, bathe frequently.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I'd be interested.  My gaming group is about to go on indefinite hiatus while one couple has a baby.  I'd like a break from DMing -- aside from the gamedays, I haven't gotten to play in far too long.  I do have occasional work obligations on the weekends (I'm in IT, so it goes with the territory) but I nearly always know well in advance and can either try to schedule for Sunday or at least give you a heads-up.  Late 30s, reasonably normal, bathe frequently.




Would you be comfortable playing with a bunch of twenty-somethings. Our oldest player is 25, I believe - our youngest 21.


----------



## Bretbo

Heck, throw my hat in the ring as well.  I have a game that meets every other Saturday, so a conflict may exist, but I'm looking for another game on my open weekend.  And I live in Silver Spring, no commute!

F.Y.I.: myself and Rodrigo Istalindir (at least I think it was RI) gamed with you guys at the last EN World Game Day at College Park.  Lets see if you remember which game and who we were...


----------



## The_Universe

I remember both of you! I *loved* that Mutants and Masterminds game, and I am eagerly awaiting the second edition of the game! As Queen_D mentions, there's a bit of an age gap, but you're definitely up for consideration.


----------



## Dieter

I'm also in Silver Spring. Where exactly in the sprawl are you located (ie. N/S of the Beltway, near the SS Metro station, etc)?

Inquiring gamers want to know.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

Dieter said:
			
		

> I'm also in Silver Spring. Where exactly in the sprawl are you located (ie. N/S of the Beltway, near the SS Metro station, etc)?
> 
> Inquiring gamers want to know.



 We're right inside the beltway - apartment complex sits in PG and Montgomery counties...  Closest metro stations are Fort Totten and Tacoma.


----------



## The_Universe

Right off of New Hampshire Ave. if that helps place us in your mind(s) - just west of the 495/95N junction.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Would you be comfortable playing with a bunch of twenty-somethings. Our oldest player is 25, I believe - our youngest 21.




Doesn't bother me....I'm immature for my age   

If you'd rather stick with folks from your own, er, generation, that's cool.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I remember both of you! I *loved* that Mutants and Masterminds game, and I am eagerly awaiting the second edition of the game! As Queen_D mentions, there's a bit of an age gap, but you're definitely up for consideration.




Almost time to start planning the October gameday.


----------



## The_Universe

hahaha - we're talking over our options among the existing group members! I assure you that you haven't been dismissed out of hand - after all, you and Bretbo both come highly recommended!  



> Almost time to start planning the October gameday.



Yes it is! Can't wait!


----------



## Barovan

I would love to join a group, alas I am in a every Friday night and I mean EVERY Friday night group.  I had a once maybe twice  a month group but it died.  I would love another game, but the every Friday nigh game and my wive's loathing of gaming kills that idea.  All the whining why I can not join the group aside, I would love to see if we can do somekind of very occasional Silver Spring game thing.  I live up in Laurel, but I am used to the drive to Silver SPring as I work there, right over the metro station!  Let me know if a occasional game day would be cool.  And also keep me in mind, if my other group ever explodes like it tries I will come looking for a new group.  Oh I am in my early 30's but if the game is serious and the players are mature I could careless about the age of the other players.


----------



## The_Universe

There's always the semi-annual MD/DC/NoVA game day at the University of Maryland! We went for the first time in the spring, and it was a blast. 

Of course, if you want to expand the frequency of such events, I think you'd find us amenable!


----------



## jezter6

I'm up in white marsh area, and would be interested in playing as long as the commute isn't too bad on the highways. Luckily I live right off 95, so I don't have to travel anything but highways.

I only play modern/modern based games, so I think it looks promising. Not to mention I love sidewinder


----------



## The_Universe

jezter6 said:
			
		

> I'm up in white marsh area, and would be interested in playing as long as the commute isn't too bad on the highways. Luckily I live right off 95, so I don't have to travel anything but highways.
> 
> I only play modern/modern based games, so I think it looks promising. Not to mention I love sidewinder



 Jester - go ahead and shoot me an e-mail at the address I list above, and we'll trade some details to see if we're a good fit for you.


----------



## jezter6

email sent.


----------



## The_Universe

jezter6 said:
			
		

> email sent.



 and replied to!


----------



## jezter6

and reply replied to...because i have nothing better to do while sitting in the hotel room watching the Braves game. GO BRAVES! (Funny, while trying to get into a gaming group around Washinton DC I'm rooting against the hometown team...)


----------



## The_Universe

jezter6 said:
			
		

> and reply replied to...because i have nothing better to do while sitting in the hotel room watching the Braves game. GO BRAVES! (Funny, while trying to get into a gaming group around Washinton DC I'm rooting against the hometown team...)



 *puts on his Nationals hat* Curse your foul hide to the depths of oblivion! We will rule the national league east with an Iron Fist!


----------



## jezter6

at least i'm a fan of the O's...

Just don't get started on football, or I may not be allowed into your group


----------



## The_Universe

jezter6 said:
			
		

> at least i'm a fan of the O's...
> 
> Just don't get started on football, or I may not be allowed into your group



 heheh - I like the Minnesota Vikings, and that's about it. I'm not enamored of any of the local teams. 

And I don't really care what baseball team you like.


----------



## Seonaid

Are you still recruiting? I'm interested!


----------



## The_Universe

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Are you still recruiting? I'm interested!



 We think we may have filled at least one of our spots, but we *may* have another available. Drop me a line at kennon dot bauman at gmail dot com and tell me a little bit about yourself.


----------



## jezter6

Watch out, these guys are......

pretty cool people. 

* now wonders if that bribe would be enough to score a gencon copy of M&M2e when Universe goes *

heheh


----------



## The_Universe

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Watch out, these guys are......
> 
> pretty cool people.
> 
> * now wonders if that bribe would be enough to score a gencon copy of M&M2e when Universe goes *
> 
> heheh



 I'll see what I can do. 

..which reminds me, I think we're still on for Saturday, July 27 for the next game session - your first with us.


----------



## jezter6

w00t. so far so good. guess i need to read all your chargen documents in depth now...thank god for downtime at the hotel.


----------



## Seonaid

Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## The_Universe

In case anyone is wondering, we're still recruiting! We've had two strong possibilities, but neither has materialized into an actual additional gamer.  Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## The_Universe

biggidy-bump. STILL looking for more people.


----------



## Wasteland Knight

Hi there!  Your campaign sounds like a blast - are you still looking for players?  I'm moving to the NoVA area by the end of November, and I'm looking for a game.  From what I know, Silver Spring is a reasonable commute from where I'll be living (Mapquest tells me the commute from Herndon to Silver Spring is about 45 minutes).  If this is true, I'd be interested. BTW, my sig has a link to my post in Gamers looking for a game...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

We rarely play anytime when traffic would be bad (and oh my goodness, does it get bad) - so I'd say 45 minutes is about right.  

Feel free to send out an email to The Universe or me (or both of us - whatever really).

elizabeth dot bauman at gmail dot com and kennon dot bauman at gmail dot com


----------



## Wasteland Knight

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Feel free to send out an email to The Universe or me (or both of us - whatever really).
> 
> elizabeth dot bauman at gmail dot com and kennon dot bauman at gmail dot com




Email sent...please let me know if it didn't go through (thought I typed the email addresses correctly, but you never know)...


----------



## The_Universe

Wasteland Knight said:
			
		

> Email sent...please let me know if it didn't go through (thought I typed the email addresses correctly, but you never know)...



 Got the mail! I haven't had time to respond, as of yet - work is busy. 

Anyway - no worries. The mail has been recieved!


----------



## CarlZog

The_Universe said:
			
		

> biggidy-bump. STILL looking for more people.




I'm utterly shocked by this. If I lived _even remotely_ close I'd be jumping at the chance to play in your campaign!

Carl


----------



## The_Universe

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I'm utterly shocked by this. If I lived _even remotely_ close I'd be jumping at the chance to play in your campaign!
> 
> Carl



 It's not been a matter of lack of interest, exactly - it's been conflicting schedules, and/or apparently interested people dropping off the face of the earth as the time to meet with them actually approached. 

So, who knows if this will ever work out exactly like we want - we have enough people to play, as it is (and we do play) but it's nice to have an extra person or two to make things interesting.


----------



## jezter6

I've met Queen and Universe and one of the other members of the group, and they are neato people. Unfortunately, real life got in the way of playing a few weeks and I never kept up with attempting to join up with them.

Maybe someday I'll try and get in to play, because it sounds very cool and they are cool people.


----------



## The_Universe

jezter6 said:
			
		

> I've met Queen and Universe and one of the other members of the group, and they are neato people. Unfortunately, real life got in the way of playing a few weeks and I never kept up with attempting to join up with them.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll try and get in to play, because it sounds very cool and they are cool people.



 Indeed! We would have loved to have had you, but real life trumps all concerns, something we acknowledge and appreciate.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I'm utterly shocked by this. If I lived _even remotely_ close I'd be jumping at the chance to play in your campaign!
> 
> Carl



 You know Carl, on a universal scale, you actually *do* live pretty close.


----------



## EricJT

*Re:*

I just recently sent you an e-mail about my potential interest in joining your gaming group.  I know sometimes people change their e-mail addresses without updating their profiles, so if you don't receive my message please let me know, either through a post here or preferably an e-mail at ejtoth@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Universe

EricJT said:
			
		

> I just recently sent you an e-mail about my potential interest in joining your gaming group.  I know sometimes people change their e-mail addresses without updating their profiles, so if you don't receive my message please let me know, either through a post here or preferably an e-mail at ejtoth@gmail.com.
> 
> Thanks!



 didn't get it, but I wrote you an e-mail anway. Let me know if you get MY e-mail.


----------



## Wasteland Knight

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Got the mail! I haven't had time to respond, as of yet - work is busy.
> 
> Anyway - no worries. The mail has been recieved!




Wondering if you still had slots available in the game, since I did not receive a reply.  Just curious since I've finally moved into the area and started work and now I'm beginning to have fsome of that "free time" I've heard so much about...


----------



## The_Universe

Wasteland Knight said:
			
		

> Wondering if you still had slots available in the game, since I did not receive a reply.  Just curious since I've finally moved into the area and started work and now I'm beginning to have fsome of that "free time" I've heard so much about...



 I don't think I ever got your e-mail, Knight. Try resending to kennon.bauman@gmail.com, rather than whatever I have in my profile.  

We may still have a slot - please, shoot me a line and we'll talk.


----------



## Wasteland Knight

Message sent...


----------



## The_Universe

Wasteland Knight said:
			
		

> Message sent...



 GOT IT! Response forthcoming.


----------

